# Best Way To Use Stems



## Filipino Hooker (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok so I've been reading up on what to do with my stems and how to get high off them. I wanted to do tea but apparently the only way you can get high off of it is to put it in the oven first? Supposedly because there isnt any fat in water...

So that gave me an idea. What if I just crush up some stems and put it in a cup of half and half, and then in the microwave for 3 mins? Will that taste good and get me high?

I'm asking because I dont get why I would have to put it in the oven... the oven gets just as hot as I can get water hot.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 21, 2009)

Yah, it'll taste FOUL! Heat is not the same when comparing water, microwaves, or an oven! And no, you can not get as hot w/water as you can w/an oven! Have you heard of evaporation?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Feb 21, 2009)

i tried doin dat but i put dem in a toaster oven (wanted my house to smell like weed) it ended up smelling like burnt shit but i didnt clean it out and my mom cooked bread and it tasted like weed and i think i got a lil loopy


----------



## Filipino Hooker (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow... two really stupid answers.

I cant get water too hot for my tea or it will all evaporate, and the other one thinks he got high off bread that was made in the same oven that he burnt weed in...


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 21, 2009)

Filipino Hooker said:


> Wow... two really stupid answers.
> 
> I cant get water too hot for my tea or it will all evaporate, and the other one thinks he got high off bread that was made in the same oven that he burnt weed in...


Excuse me?!?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Excuse me YOU DUMB FUCK?!?



excuse me what?!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 21, 2009)

Filipino Hooker said:


> Wow... two really stupid answers.
> 
> I cant get water too hot for my tea or it will all evaporate, and the other one thinks he got high off bread that was made in the same oven that he burnt weed in...


and who are you calling stupid?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Feb 21, 2009)

i kno hes calling me stupid and da guy wit da weed tea. ahaha weed tea wit sum wee bread ahaha


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 21, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> i kno hes calling me stupid and da guy wit da weed tea. ahaha weed tea wit sum wee bread ahaha


It was the guy w/the tea callin us stupid


----------



## HIGHFLY (Feb 21, 2009)

Son of a bitch!!!!!!


----------



## Filipino Hooker (Feb 22, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Son of a bitch!!!!!!


You know what? This is hopeless...

Good job everyone on RIU for being mentally challenged!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2009)

Filipino Hooker said:


> You know what? This is hopeless...
> 
> Good job everyone on RIU for being mentally challenged!!!


another insult? good job on the beautiful first impression.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2009)

starts a thread on getting high on stems then calls us challenged. fucking hella funny. 

you'll fit right in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2009)

Filipino Hooker said:


> Ok so I've been reading up on what to do with my stems and how to get high off them. I wanted to do tea but apparently the only way you can get high off of it is to put it in the oven first? Supposedly because there isnt any fat in water...
> 
> So that gave me an idea. What if I just crush up some stems and put it in a cup of half and half, and then in the microwave for 3 mins? Will that taste good and get me high?
> 
> I'm asking because I dont get why I would have to put it in the oven... the oven gets just as hot as I can get water hot.


you need to decarboxylate the THCA into THC. in order to do this you must first heat the stems(lol) to a temp that will cause this without destroying the THC. 180 - 200 degrees is about the right temperature range. keep it here for about 10 mins to fully change the molecular structure of the chemical. 

now that you have the THC you have to deliver it to your brain. it attaches itself to fat cells which are then absorbed into the body. you need these fat cells or the THC will have minimal affect. milk is a good source of fat.


so in conclusion: throw in a splash of milk and you should be good to go.

hope this helps.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 22, 2009)

fdd, please correct me if im wrong.......no thc in stems.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Feb 22, 2009)

hahahahahaha NEXT TIME I MAKE HASH BREAD ILL CALL U 2 BRING DA TEA


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> fdd, please correct me if im wrong.......no thc in stems.


you are wrong, but barely. very minimal amounts. ALL THC is one the surface. if you can't see it, it's not there.


----------



## Filipino Hooker (Feb 22, 2009)

lol. If you can make bread that gets you high with the magical essence of weed that was leftover in the oven, then forget tea, I'll give you a P for the secret!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Feb 22, 2009)

ahahahahaha wats a p


----------



## onlypurpz (Feb 22, 2009)

ive done it. it works. added about 2 grams of powdered stem, boiled the water.. let the tea bag sit in it for 5 mins than me and two of my buddies drank the fuck out of it. we were floating haha. 

its funny this topic came up.. as we speak im grinding up stems and adding keef into the mix. i might boil some water, toss in some milk and butter for the fuck of it and again... drink the fuck out of it.

 Purpz.

PS. you can say whatever u want, if u do it right.... it works.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 22, 2009)

I say use the stems to make butter:
https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/100957-how-make-cannabutter-w-pics.html
http://icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=12895


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2009)

i use them to start my fire.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i use them to start my fire. View attachment 334130


Thats what I'm, talkin about!


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 24, 2009)

I used to keep a gallon jug that I'd toss stems into, and every once in a while I'd dump some isopropyl in with it and shake a bit.. Just let it be, to evaporate at will, then I'd dump more stems in when I had them, or toss in some solvent.. (kind of like extraction with the same effort as composting) Over the course of a long time, quite a bit of medium-low quality resin built up.. Vile on its own, but acceptable for tossing in cookie dough..


----------



## Nighttime (Feb 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i use them to start my fire. View attachment 334130


Say it ain't so! All those precious baby THC orphans. How would you feel if you were an orphan and someone burned you?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nighttime said:


> Say it ain't so! All those precious baby THC orphans. How would you feel if you were an orphan and someone burned you?


when your fdd youve got orphans to burn


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Feb 25, 2009)

i think there should be a charity you could send your stems and seeds to that would use them in a way other than recreational drug use (clothing, textiles, paper, food, etc) i have never heard of such a charity but if there is one let me know


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 1, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> i think there should be a charity you could send your stems and seeds to that would use them in a way other than recreational drug use (clothing, textiles, paper, food, etc) i have never heard of such a charity but if there is one let me know


That has to be the dumbest idea i've ever heard.

But i'm in


----------



## dam fiend (Mar 1, 2009)

How comes no 1 mentioned whacking the stems in some Whisky? A mate of mine swears by it. Got a bottle brewing at the mo from my red diesel stems. Been fermenting it for 6 weeks but been told to leave for at least 8 weeks.


----------



## Filipino Hooker (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol, who left me the -rep that says, "You stupid son of a bitch!"

I think thats fuckin funny. All you smokers are so fuckin uptight, when ganja is supposed to make you feel better.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Mar 6, 2009)

hahah ya dat waz me i wasnt being seriose just fukin around lmao i agree ganja makes u chill as fuk


----------



## dduo420 (Mar 6, 2009)

use it for hash or green dragon


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2009)

The best part about this is this kid goes around calling everyone stupid but he posted his personal email address ([email protected]) on a bunch of threads.
Then he sets up a new account and asks for all of those threads to be deleted.
Stick to smoking stems, Einstein.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The best part about this is this kid goes around calling everyone stupid but he posted his personal email address ([email protected]) on a bunch of threads.
> Then he sets up a new account and asks for all of those threads to be deleted.
> Stick to smoking stems, Einstein.


and then you broadcast his addy for all thoses who dodnt catch it the first time? classy

speaking of classy, is your sig quote from that great cocaine weight-loss thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> and then you broadcast his addy for all thoses who dodnt catch it the first time? classy
> 
> speaking of classy, is your sig quote from that great cocaine weight-loss thread?


Classy _is_ my middle name.
I would have been lax to not use that kids quote as my signature. That thread has it all ...little kids inquiring about coke-diets, childhood obesity and man boobs.
Threads like that only come around but once in a great while.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Mar 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Classy _is_ my middle name.
> I would have been lax to not use that kids quote as my signature. That thread has it all ...little kids inquiring about coke-diets, childhood obesity and man boobs.
> Threads like that only come around but once in a great while.


 
and a partridge in a pear tree....


----------

